# Providing T's for Travel Company via online service and order fullfillment



## zephyradventures (Apr 28, 2008)

Small tour company looking to partner with a t-shirt manufacturer that could take online orders, print logo onto the shirts and ship for us. We send out about 300 t-shirts per year. We prefer non-cotton, wicking athletic t-shirts.
Can anyone help us? email: [email protected]


----------

